# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Free Weeping Moss



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey everybody,

Let's spread rare plants into north america. I've got a tiny portion of extra weeping moss and I have decided to divide it up into two portions. First two to reply I'll ship to for free. Its the least to do with so much genoristy out there and about.

Thanks,
DEnnis


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey everybody,

Let's spread rare plants into north america. I've got a tiny portion of extra weeping moss and I have decided to divide it up into two portions. First two to reply I'll ship to for free. Its the least to do with so much genoristy out there and about.

Thanks,
DEnnis


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.killies.com/forum/albums/Weeping-Moss-Progression/weepingmoss11.jpg

..sorry don't know why pics didn't work


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Sent PM, I can see the pics in the first 2 posts just fine.


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll take some!! PM sent


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

When you get to much again, I would be interested in some next time.

Hawk


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

oh cool you are in santa ana...I am in tustin...did you get your moss from Albany Aquarium?


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Baj and Rupey, pm me your addresses.

Hawkeye, get back to me in about a month = ).

Fishfry, I bought it off a friend in singapore, I recently got some for free from Mr. Loh as well.

Looking to entrepreneur it in the future if I can grow it fast.

Dennis


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i would also like some next time you get too much.


----------



## something fishy (Aug 12, 2004)

Ditto to the above messages,
I would love to get some of this from you when you have surplus, I'll gladly stand in line for it.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Damn ! missed it this time....
I would be interested too...whenever you get around to having more..

thanx bud


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Denny,
please PM or mail me once the plants are sent out so i can look out for them.
Thanks.
-


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Denny,
your moss arrived in great shape, Thanks! More tha n worth for what i paid for it !!


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

baj or denny....when you have enough of it again...if you consider sending some my way








i will pay shippin too...

take care guys.


----------



## imported_Rupey (Feb 3, 2003)

Denny, the moss arrived today in great condition. Thank you very much!!

Rupey


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Denny, my D. Diandra's growing like crazy and I would like to send you some cuttings to keep my end of the trade.


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

D, I would be interested to know how the D. Diandre do in your tank, I think you had mentioned its low tech?
thanks,
-b


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey baj,
Did you happen to get my pm? Its starting out just fine, and growing pretty rapid. I'll send you some pictures in about a week. Thanks again.
Dennis


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Just checked now.... anyway, it will be good to know the tank specs, Robert here said he grows it ithout co2 and without much light... which is a counterpoint to many who say the plant needs to be babied... in my tank they are growing at almost 4wpg and co2 injected and an investement of a lot of time and effort in keeping fert levels.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Here ya go:

tank specs
60 gallon
diy co2 (no difference)
40 wat+ 40wat +40watts of light
ph:7.8
kh:11+?
gh: high

I don't really do much with the tank on maintenance, plainly just mosses. I do add plant gro subs to whatever plants I plant, not much though.

Fish: 9 cory haborus
2 killy N.Rachovii Beira98
2 common male guppies
2 otos


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is my tank:


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

Denny, great looking tank. By the way Final Fantasy 7 rocks !!


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

Denny thats a nice looking tank. 
If anyone has any extra cuttings of the weeping moss id be willing to pay for some.


----------



## imported_baj (Aug 5, 2004)

Great looking tank Denny!


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments you guys, I wish I felt the same way. I'd like some growth to be better. FF7..I've been meaning to take that down, just posters I had, never played it but I heard it was cool.

Dennis


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Denny! How ya doin pal...
Well sorry for not posting sooner...but i just wanted to let you know..i recieved your moss in great condition on Friday...

I havent had much luck with java moss in the past....but this moss is supposed to be a fast grower...

I will keep you updated on what happened to it...

btw...that moss tank looks awesome!
looks like the Grand Canyon Moss Tank









Thanx a lot...bud....

take care!


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd love a small starter portion of this moss!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Which moss? The weeping one or the Java one? Either way, that is one kick-a__ tank! 
I like all the windings and turnings, and the clean look.


Paul


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

I'd like a starter portion of the weeping moss. I'll pay postage or can offer some plants in trade.

I have a lot of red crypt wendtii, some bits of crypt parva, a lot of narrow leaf java fern babies, regular java fern, windelov java fern babies, ambulia, sunset hygro, crypt lutea, bacopa carolinia, bacopa moneri, compacta sword babies, rotala indica. Any of that is up for trade in varying amounts for some weeping moss.


----------



## FISA (Feb 17, 2005)

Well like I said..I havent had much luck with mosses...but if Denny's Weeping Moss takes off...i will be willing to send you some...


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey Anonapersona,
I heard you already, and surwrathful if you want some too. I just need about a week to clear some things up, in the meanwhile you both can pm me your addresses.
Fisa, moss should adapt really fast and start growing fast too, good luck, thanks.

Dennis


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Is this the same as Taiwan moss? or Singapore moss? I am interested in a small starter portion as well.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Shalu, Taiwan, Singapore and Weeping are all distictly different types of mosses. Taiwan being my favorite of all the mosses.


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

gomer, thx for the clarification. Taiwan moss always fetches high price on aquabid, I was outbid. Denny's weeping moss tank looks incredible.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey everybody,
In case you didn't get my pm's, I sent the moss out snail mail today to: Ann, Shalu, Paul, Andrew, and Russel. Be on the look out, thank you all for your patience.

Dennis


----------

